# MY11 seat questions....



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Looking to get back into a GTR again, albeit an my 11 this time

I was just wondering if you guys could explain the seat mystery for me

I'm looking at a couple of 'premium edition' cars....some have plain black seats, some have red trim and some have 'Recaro' trim.......are these different options or am I missing something here

Which is the 'best' option, or is it just an aesthetic thing?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Aesthetic only.

Recaro is a slightly more snug fit, narrower on the hips.

No cost option.

Personally I think Recaro is more desirable to most people so can slightly affect value but it's purely subjective.


----------



## Belsey (Mar 20, 2012)

Ash,

I just so happen to have my car a MY11 with the Recaro option for sale at the moment. Please see the for sale section.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Aesthetic only.
> 
> Recaro is a slightly more snug fit, narrower on the hips.
> 
> ...


Well that isn't just aesthetic then, is it? :chuckle:

The Recaros are definitely the ones to go for and they have much more pronounced side bolsters to hold you in under hard cornering. 

Only downside is the bigger bolsters restrict how far forward the seat backs tilt so ingress and egress to the rear seats is a bit tighter.
I'd choose them in a heartbeat though. Amazingly they were a no cost option.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I had two Premiums then a Rrecaro with the red flashes on the seats.
No doubt if I ever bought again I'd get the Recaro seats.

I didn't think there was much difference, but there is.
The Recaro seats hold you better in the lower body.


----------

